# JoeC is no longer with us.....



## Dave Martell (Dec 2, 2014)

I was just informed that a long time friend and forum regular from way back on Knifeforums JoeC has passed away on 11/10/14. 

If you've met Joe you will never forget it, he was something else, a character like you'll never come across again. From some of the stories he told of his treks he really got into some stuff too and that was all after spending most of his childhood in hospital going through massive facial reconstruction surgeries resulting from a terrible tractor accident he fell victim to as a young boy. This guy was tough but also a really caring person who you could just tell was as sincere as you can get. 

My condolences go out to Joe's lovely wife Dawn (whom many here have met) as well as his family. We lost a good one.



PS - Joe was one of the guys that spurred Fish on to make handles early on and he bought more than his fair share.....including the very last one Fish ever made. Without the support Fish got from Joe, and others like him, none of us makers would be doing what we do today and so many beautiful handles wouldn't be in the hands of so many users.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 2, 2014)

That is very sad news. I was fortunate enough to meet Joe and his wife at two of the ECGs. He seemed like a fascinating person, with many stories to tell that he would have to kill you after telling. He will be missed.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 2, 2014)

Sad news. RIP, Joe C.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 2, 2014)

That's a nice tribute Dave.

Never met Joe, but always liked him.


----------



## DWSmith (Dec 2, 2014)

I was able to trade with Joe for the last handle Fish made. I received the nakiri and the handle and Joe got a very large cherry cleaver block, named "Leave it to Cleaver". Joe was a true character and I enjoyed his stories and how he treated people. With Joe you never saw anything but the real person. Dawn, his wife, was a character in her own right. Sweet and soft, the kind of a lady any of us would be proud to be with. 

I spoke with Dawn tonight when I learned of Joes death. She broke down when she said she lost all Joes phone numbers so she didn't have anyone to call. Broke my heart. If anyone would like to call her and give their condolences I have her phone number and have been given permission to share it. From the sound of her voice, the shock is still very close and I believe she would like to hear from a few of Joes friends. Send me a PM or an email and I will share the number.


----------



## steeley (Dec 2, 2014)

Always enjoyed Joe C. on the forums he will be missed .


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 3, 2014)

Just a few weeks ago I was wondering how he was. That is very sad news, indeed. I also met Joe and Dawn at one of the ECGs and we had some great conversations. Thanks for your kind words about the old turtle, Dave. I will sure miss him as a member of the knife nut community and as a real person and a character.

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Dec 3, 2014)

he will be missed.... met him a long time ago at an ECG


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes remember his posts, sad news.


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 3, 2014)

When I saw the topic I immediately thought of his avatar. Haven't seen it in a long time. RIP.


----------



## Miles (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow. I remember him well. Horrible news.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Dec 3, 2014)

Always enjoyed his contributions, remember him as one of the original "cleaver guys". RIP Joe C.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 3, 2014)

Sad news.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 3, 2014)

JoeC at the first ECG doing his cleaver thing in Warren's kitchen.


----------



## cheflarge (Dec 3, 2014)

RIP JoeC.


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 3, 2014)

Sounds like a cool guy. Sorry I didn't know him. RIP.


----------



## Dream Burls (Dec 3, 2014)

I didn't know Joe, but from the posts in this thread i'm sorry I didn't. RIP.


----------



## playford (Dec 31, 2014)

I remember Joe from Knifeforums and from the whole early period of fish doing rehandles that Joe loved.

I think Joe and Andy really helped push cleavers to a much wider audience as well as supporting people like fish, who was one of the first people I remember to do rehandles on kitchen knives in a way that we almost consider a norm now.

Sad news, but a good guy.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 31, 2014)

playford said:


> I think Joe and Andy really helped push cleavers to a much wider audience...




So true!


----------



## clayton (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear. RIP.

I re-read his cleaver posts many times. A lot of my knowledge came straight from him and Andy.


----------



## designdog (Dec 31, 2014)

Really sad to learn this as well. Never communicated directly with Joe, but remember his icon and his cleaver discussions. He took the time to offer help and advice to others here. Godspeed, Joe. Thanks for caring.


----------

